
We're joining Facebook - madspindel
http://www.source3.io/
======
crsv
Can't wait to see how source3 helps Facebook be a more despicable service.

------
notwhiteknight
What happens when the thieves acquire the police? Who is going to police
content, and for what purpose now? We already know that Facebook has profited
tremendously from the freebooters.

~~~
QAPereo
In a more real-world sense, I think you can look at the current state of law
enforcement around drug laws in the US for a solid guide to the sort of
relationships you're describing. Eventually, the police and the thieves become
the same thing; the state thieves.

~~~
geofft
In the United States, more private property was lost last year to "civil asset
forfeiture" than to conventional thieves.
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/11/23/cops-...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/11/23/cops-
took-more-stuff-from-people-than-burglars-did-last-year/)

~~~
camiller
neither the article nor the year it refers to were last year. And even the
article says it isn't true:

"...but this isn't exactly right: The FBI also tracks property losses from
larceny and theft, in addition to plain ol' burglary. If you add up all the
property stolen in 2014, from burglary, theft, motor vehicle theft and other
means, you arrive at roughly $12.3 billion, according to the FBI. That's more
than double the federal asset forfeiture haul."

Furthermore, a big chunk of that 2014 number was Bernie Madoff, per your
atricle.

And finally, a big chunk actually goes back to the victims of the crimes
ultimately linked to the forfeiture, again per your article.

------
digitalshankar
We're leaving Facebook.

[http://www.quitfacebookday.com/](http://www.quitfacebookday.com/)

~~~
praneshp
I downvoted you because your comment did not contribute to the conversation.

~~~
digitalshankar
thanks! someone upvoted me because they understood my comment.

~~~
praneshp
No worries; I downvote like once a month or so, so I like to leave a reason.

------
nxrabl
That's a promising move by Facebook. Maybe they're finally going to start
cracking down on the rampant freebooting that dominates their platform.

~~~
lyinsteve
I have the strange feeling this will really only be used to enforce the
copyrights of large music and movie industry corporations and will not be
effective at protecting the IP of independent creators.

------
iamleppert
Dear mom: when I grow up, I want to create the world's best content
identification and DRM system, and along the way build a platform to manage IP
online and establish relationships with brands!

~~~
hkmurakami
"When I grow up I want to hold an honest job, be an upstanding citizen, earn a
strong wage, pay my fair share of taxes, and work on interesting problems,
technical or otherwise."

If we can respect lawyers and accountants, surely we can respect people who
have worked hard to grasp an economic opportunity, even if we wouldn't in a
thousand years worked on the problem they chose.

------
danso
Hadn't heard of Source3 before but would they potentially be the first
investment Facebook has made in a Youtube-like Content ID program? Given the
accusations and complaints of folks who find their YouTube content re-uploaded
to FB without permission or compensation, maybe this will be a good thing (if
you've more-or-less accepted the status quo of Content ID and its drawbacks).

A highly-upvoted HN discussion on a Slate article about YouTube videos being
plagiarized by Facebook users:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9854160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9854160)

~~~
shostack
It makes complete sense too as FB makes bigger plays at pre/mid-roll ads in
videos. Seems like this could be an effort to limit their liability from
serving ads on top of work with copyright issues and then profiting from it
(or paying out a revshare to the uploader who may not be the rights holder).

------
philfrasty
Did Facebook ever consider building out their video product outside the
newsfeed to keep people on the platform? YouTube seems like easy prey with
FB's reach.

~~~
scarlac
They are/have. Several news sites are already embedding FB videos.

If you're asking if they'll make a social network with video... They already
have. It's Facebook. And they've recently begun pushing live video a lot
harder.

~~~
philfrasty
YouTube has great discoverability but no shareability with video. Facebook has
the exact opposite. I wonder why they don't tackle this. IMHO videos in the
newsfeed are not enough to attract content creators. There needs to be some
kind of special section/UI.

~~~
jasonjayr
Wait what? YouTube videos can be embedded, shareable, with time ranges and
what not? with relatively short URLs by default?

That's not "shareable"? That seems like exactly what the shareable web ought
to be!

~~~
philfrasty
„shareability“ not from a users POV but from a creators POV: how can the
videos I create reach an audience that hasn't seen them before. Examples:
Instagram hashtags, Facebook Share-Button, Facebook-Likes/Visibility, etc.
Whoever solves this in combination with a great UI for discovering videos (and
making content creation easy) will be the next YouTube.

------
twunde
A major congrats to the source3 team! I'm excited for them and for the changes
they'll bring to Facebook.

------
throw2bit
Thats great. But why is this on hackernews ? Whats the relevance ? There is a
single page linked to this.

~~~
MusaTheRedGuard
It's an acquisition/acquihire

------
aklemm
Jeez, talk about hold-outs. Lots of grandparents have already been on Facebook
for a number of years.

------
iknowicouldturn
Wonder how much they'll be using the technology and how. Will they try to do
it like YouTube with trying to keep videos up, and having the revenue go to
the copyright owner? Or maybe they won't do much. Comments seem to be divided.

~~~
twunde
I suspect that it will more likely be similar to YouTube where they try to
keep images and other IP up, and generate ad revenue for both FB and the
creators. Most of the team behind Source3 worked on a startup called
Rightsflow, which did music licensing and eventually was acquired by YouTube.
They were responsible for doing a lot (all?) of the music licensing for
videos, so that instead of videos being taken down they could instead stay up
and have rev-share for everyone.

~~~
iknowicouldturn
Yeah that makes sense and most likely for sure.

------
ijafri
booom! [http://www.source3.io/bundle.css](http://www.source3.io/bundle.css)
(open source CSS) ???? WTFFFFF!!!! what have you contributed to Open Source
and internet overall?

>* Bootstrap v3.3.7 ([http://getbootstrap.com](http://getbootstrap.com)) *
Copyright 2011-2016 Twitter, Inc. * Licensed under MIT
([https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/blob/master/LICENSE))

~~~
lccarrasco
I'm sorry, what do you mean by this comment? If they use MIT licensed software
there's no _obligation_ for them to contribute back anything, not that it's
good or bad, but it's the terms of the license.

Also there's no way to know if they have contributed or not, and even if
there's no direct contribution (pull reqs) we can't know if they haven't
reported bugs or supported employees that wanted to collaborate to the
projects on their free time.

------
cybervegan
Will their system be able to discern fair use or just brand anything that
contains samples of "IP" to be "illegal"?

Content owners already have far too much control over their wares.

------
hasenj
what is/was source3?

~~~
prh8
> we set out to recognize, organize and analyze branded intellectual property
> in user-generated content

Looks like technology to fight copyright infringement

~~~
amelius
Might be a smart move by Facebook: if this technology was used on Facebook,
then they might have to shut down half of Facebook. Better to buy them out.

~~~
chickenfries
Possibly, but they could also choose to enforce copyright claims on people who
can pay. Or maybe facebook just doesn't care about my meme pages and wants to
purge them so I spend more time looking at branded content.

~~~
ingrand
The porn industry has been doing this for a while. I remember about 4-5 years
ago were services available to content producers that scanned tube sites and
newsbins for copyrighted content. You had to pay for it though (SaaS, they
wouldn't sell the code). It was somewhat of a racket, because the people
selling the detection service were also running the tube sites that were
condoning piracy.

It's amazing how the porn industry is often on the front line of technology.
They rarely get any notice though.

~~~
chickenfries
Does it predate content ID on youtube? I suppose the difference with ContentID
is that it's free to file a claim and it's limited to youtube and not multiple
tube sites.

------
sandstrom
Another entry for »Our Incredible Journey«

[https://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](https://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/)

------
fgandiya
It looks like it's a system similar to contact ID. I hope this helps slow down
all the free booting.

